# My psychiatrist know what he's doing? (Concerta 54mg)



## darxx (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, guys so I need an opinion here please?

My doctor prescribed me concerta (for ADHD) which has helped me with focus and getting things done, but I read all over the place that prescribing concerta (54mg) to anyone with depression or anxiety or alcohol/drug abuse problems is a TERRIBLE idea.

I have all of those (severely at times), and made it clear in our appointment, but yet this is what he prescribed me?

And it is really making all the other problems worse, besides for helping me focus and work.

Should I trust this guy with my mental well-being? :afr


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

concerta can be effective for depression.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

At least he didn't throw a random SSRI at you, that's the sign that somebody doesn't have a clue what they're doing, the terrible efficacy of SSRIs speaks for itself. And do some reading around, people have had success with stimulants for anxiety (though mostly with amphetamine, not MPH).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Stimulants can help depression and social anxiety (altough ritalin doesnt seem all too great compared with dexedrine) and what your saying about drug abuse doesnt make any sence since its a known fact that giving stimulants to ppl with ADHD helps them stay away from drugs (as they are much more likely to abuse drugs to self medicate).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

If you get a retard that claims ADHD doesnt exist in adults or other nonesense then you have to worry.


----------



## darxx (Nov 18, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> At least he didn't throw a random SSRI at you, that's the sign that somebody doesn't have a clue what they're doing, the terrible efficacy of SSRIs speaks for itself. And do some reading around, people have had success with stimulants for anxiety (though mostly with amphetamine, not MPH).


Yeah I agree the random SSRI's are useless, and you really just do see them being handed out like smarties.. If he prescribed me that I woulda just walked out on him.



crayzyMed said:


> Stimulants can help depression and social anxiety (altough ritalin doesnt seem all too great compared with dexedrine) and what your saying about drug abuse doesnt make any sence since its a known fact that giving stimulants to ppl with ADHD helps them stay away from drugs (as they are much more likely to abuse drugs to self medicate).


I see. I know of a couple of people that Concerta has helped for with depression and anxiety... But this is a chemical that effects ones brain, and no 2 brains are alike so some people experience effects that others don't due to those kinds of biological differences no?
So I'm getting severe anxiety, ticks, hypertension, loss of apetite, and depression.

So then it's fine to go with "concerta/ritalin isn't for me?"

What else is there out there though? I heard that tricyclics can help in cases like mine, but of course I'm not the doctor here, so we'll have to talk to him about changing. Just considering alternatives so I can maybe make informed suggestions in my next appointment.

Also, is it normal that someone would prescribe Risperlet (1mg), which is an antipsychotic for schizophrenic cases (as far as I can gather), as a form of sleeping aid?

AND finally, would I keel over and die if I stopped taking concerta after having been on it for 15 days? (5 days 27mg, 5 days 38 mg, and 5 days 54 mg)?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ritalin is ****, switch to dexedrine, many ppl get increased anxiety from ritalin or barely any good effects.

Giving antipsychotics for something else then shizophrenia is not normal, they can induce severe neurotoxic damage leading to a possible permanent movement disorder.

You wont keel over and die, maybe some slight withdrawal and more tired.


----------



## darxx (Nov 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Ritalin is ****, switch to dexedrine, many ppl get increased anxiety from ritalin or barely any good effects.
> 
> Giving antipsychotics for something else then shizophrenia is not normal, they can induce severe neurotoxic damage leading to a possible permanent movement disorder.
> 
> You wont keel over and die, maybe some slight withdrawal and more tired.


Cool, I'll bring Dexedrine up as a suggestion in my next appointment.

But ehhh... severe neurotoxic damage? Well that sounds like fun.
So either I'm schizophrenic and my psychiatrist didn't want to tell me directly, or he's prescribing me some pretty strange stuff. Either way, I'm not too sure about these if antipsychotics can cause real damage like that.

Think I may have to seek the advice of a second professional here.

And yeah slight withdrawl and lethargy I can deal with, so I think I'll call Concerta and Risperlet quits until I can be sure they're ok, or what I'm experiencing can't be avoided.

Maybe just skim over this if you don't mind, and let me know if it's as bad as you say? Thanks

*Risperidone* (pronounced Ris-PEAR-rǐ-dōne) is an atypical antipsychotic used to treat schizophrenia (including adolescent schizophrenia), schizoaffective disorder, the mixed and manic states associated with bipolar disorder, and irritability in children with autism. The drug was developed by Janssen-Cilag and first released in 1994[1]. It is sold under the trade name *Risperdal* in the Netherlands, United States, Canada, Australia, United Kingdom, Portugal, Spain, Turkey, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia and several other countries, Risperdal or *Ridal* in New Zealand, *Sizodon* or *Riscalin* in India, *Rispolept* in Eastern Europe, and Russia, and *Belivon*, or *Rispen* elsewhere.

Indications and Uses

treatment of schizophrenia in adults
treatment of schizophrenia in adolescents aged 13-17 years
alone or in combination with lithium or valproate, for the short-term treatment of acute manic or mixed episodes associated with Bipolar I Disorder in adults
alone in the short-term treatment of acute manic or mixed episodes associated with Bipolar I Disorder in children and adolescents aged 10-17 years
treatment of irritability associated with autistic disorder in children and young adults
it has also been used as a control drug for people with tourette syndrome and other tic disorders.
treatment of major depression with psychotic features
cure persistent or intractable hiccups[2]
Pharmacology
Risperidone has been classified as a "qualiatively A-typical" antipsychotic agent with a relatively low incidence of EPS (when given at low doses) that have more pronounced serotonin antagonism than dopamine antagonism, but risperidone is unique in this class because it retains dopamine antagonism. It has high affinity for D2 dopaminergic receptors. It has actions at several 5-HT (serotonin) receptor subtypes. These are 5-HT2C, linked to weight gain, 5-HT2A,linked to its antipsychotic action and relief of some of the extrapyramidal side effects (EPS) experienced with the typical neuroleptics.
It reaches peak plasma levels quickly regardless of whether it is administered as a liquid or pill. Risperidone is metabolised fairly quickly, so the potential for nausea subsides usually in two to three hours. However, the active metabolite, 9-hydroxy-risperidone, which has similar pharmacodynamics to risperidone, remains in the body for much longer, and has been developed as an antipsychotic in its own right, called paliperidone.
An intramuscular preparation, marketed as _Risperdal Consta_, can be given once every two weeks. It is slowly released from the injection site. This method of administration may be used on sanctioned patients who are declining, or consenting patients who may have disorganized thinking and cannot remember to take their daily doses.[18] Doses range from 12.5 to 50 mg given as an intramuscular injection once every two weeks.


----------



## darxx (Nov 18, 2010)

Just found this. Interesting, because I have all the warning symptoms recently, but I don't think it applies because I don't have dementia.

*IMPORTANT WARNING: *

Studies have shown that older adults with dementia (a brain disorder that affects the ability to remember, think clearly, communicate, and perform daily activities and that may cause changes in mood and personality) who take antipsychotics (medications for mental illness) such as risperidone have an increased risk of death during treatment. Older adults with dementia may also have a greater chance of having a stroke or mini-stroke during treatment. Tell your doctor and pharmacist if you are taking furosemide (Lasix). If you experience any of the following symptoms, call your doctor immediately: slow or difficult speech, sudden dizziness or faintness, or weakness or numbness of an arm or leg.
Risperidone is not approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for the treatment of behavior problems in older adults with dementia. Talk to the doctor who prescribed this medication if you, a family member, or someone you care for has dementia and is taking risperidone. For more information visit the FDA website: http://www.fda.gov/Drugs


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Extrapyramidal side effects as it says above are the movement disorders they can cause, antipsychotics have a incidence of 4% causing a possible permanent movement disorder.

Dont bother asking a "professional" as they are allmost all ignorant about the long term side effects of what they prescribe.


> Tardive dyskinesia and new antipsychotics.
> Correll CU, Schenk EM.
> 
> The Zucker Hillside Hospital, North Shore Long Island Jewish Health System, Glen Oaks, NY 11004, USA. [email protected]
> ...





> Adverse effects of antipsychotic medications.
> Muench J, Hamer AM.
> 
> Oregon Health and Sciences University, 3181 SW Sam Jackson Park Blvd., Portland, OR 97213, USA. [email protected]
> ...





> Int J Neurosci. 2009;119(12):2274-9.
> Movement disorders associated with aripiprazole use: a case series.
> Hall DA, Agarwal P, Griffith A, Segro V, Seeberger LC.
> 
> ...





> "There is moderately strong controlled evidence supporting the use of some atypical antipsychotics, either as adjunctive treatment or monotherapy, in the treatment of nonpsychotic anxiety; however, the side effect burden of some atypical antipsychotics probably outweighs their benefits for most patients with anxiety disorders.
> 
> The evidence to date does not warrant the use of atypical antipsychotics as first-line monotherapy or as first- or second-line adjunctive therapy in the treatment of anxiety disorders. Rigorous, independently funded, long-term studies are needed to support the off-label use of atypical antipsychotics in the treatment of anxiety disorders. Nevertheless, some patients with highly refractory anxiety disorders may benefit from the judicious and carefully monitored use of adjunctive atypical antipsychotics."
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...PE_6_06_29.pdf


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

darxx said:


> Just found this. Interesting, because I have all the warning symptoms recently, but I don't think it applies because I don't have dementia.
> 
> *IMPORTANT WARNING: *
> 
> ...


I'm not suprised, they are toxic to the brain, and giving them a neurodegenerative disorder is just retarded.


----------

